# nissan E16



## Koolacie (Sep 2, 2016)

i put a 1.3 distributor on 1.6 and its making a knock on a cam, is that possible?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Hard to say without hearing the noise, plus, we never got the 1.3L in the US, so I'm not familiar with issues between that and the 1.6L. That said, you should post this in the B11/B12 section. B16 Sentras don't have E16 engines in them.


----------

